# I finally saw a Slate in the flesh today!!!



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

*I finally saw a Slate in the flesh today!!! TOO B EXPENSIVE!*

"The more i see you...." =, as the corny song says.

I saw the Ultegra equipped Slated today, i love it, as i knew i would. But Cripes AUD $4800+ hell I could get a full Ti custom for Baum for that.....


I'd love one, but there is no way with a young family this will ever happen. Come on Cannondale realise that we love all your bike not everyone can afford to drop over a months salary to get one.

Why not make a de-tuned rigid slate, with a fork like on the Contro, or maybe a carbon rigid Lefty, hey that my work for CX too (!), that way other of us out there n=might be able to enjoy a New Road bike in our lifetime.

P.S. I know i'm going to get hounded down for this post, but hoe else to you get these ideas notice if you don't get people discussing them?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

ozbikebuddy said:


> "The more i see you...." =, as the corny song says.
> 
> I saw the Ultegra equipped Slated today, i love it, as i knew i would. But Cripes AUD $4800+ hell I could get a full Ti custom for Baum for that.....
> 
> ...


The 105 version is $2,980.

They need to get some better colors though. That barf green and garage floor grey just doesn't appeal to me. The black high-end model looks good, but the pink crank has got to go!


----------



## Peter Cee (Mar 22, 2016)

Lombard said:


> The 105 version is $2,980.
> 
> That barf green just doesn't appeal to me.


In the flesh the Army Green with Flouro Yellow lettering does look quite good - but I guess it's all a matter of taste...


----------



## ifp1127 (Feb 5, 2016)

Lombard said:


> The 105 version is $2,980.
> 
> They need to get some better colors though. That barf green and garage floor grey just doesn't appeal to me. The black high-end model looks good, but the pink crank has got to go!


1. I TOTALLY agree on the price.
2. A LBS told to NOT to buy it now, because when people DO NOT purchase due to the prices, they'll need to sell off 2015's next year.
3. I've read that the steering is not friendly in turns, but I can live with that because I'm not racing with it.
3. I'd purchase one now, but only if the 105 was priced at $2200. with better colors, and a 1X SRAM X-Synch config. I've seen all 3 is person, and only one on the road so far here in Maryland.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

$2,200 with that fork isn't happening. That would put it at the same price as comparable rigid fork bikes and the whole point is that you are getting a lefty suspension fork. A Supersix Evo 105 is $2,240. A 105 Slate has to have a MSRP at least $400 higher. 

I test road the Slate more out of curiosity than anything else. It was a parking lot and bad road ride but nothing off road. I wasn't impressed. It seemed more like a gimmick than anything else. It's probably different on gravel I'd much rather have a Synapse on asphalt.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

GOTA said:


> $2,200 with that fork isn't happening. That would put it at the same price as comparable rigid fork bikes and the whole point is that you are getting a lefty suspension fork. A Supersix Evo 105 is $2,240. A 105 Slate has to have a MSRP at least $400 higher.
> 
> I test road the Slate more out of curiosity than anything else. It was a parking lot and bad road ride but nothing off road. I wasn't impressed. It seemed more like a gimmick than anything else. It's probably different on gravel I'd much rather have a Synapse on asphalt.


Well, yes, I think most of us would rather have a Synapse if we're staying on pavement. The Slate was designed to be an "everything" bike for riders who do a lot of dirt and gravel roads. I can certainly ride hardpack roads on my Synapse, but I have to slow down to around 10-12 mph. The Slate is designed to blast these roads.


----------



## Peter Cee (Mar 22, 2016)

Been out on a Slate a couple of times. 

What at has impressed me is just how fast it rides on the road. 

Absolutely perfect for for roads with potholes and degraded surfaces interspersed with good fast smooth sections - in these conditions it is much better than my trusty Alu Synapse on 28's. 

Off road on dirt surfaces the smooth tyres make me nervous, but I guess for a short section that's OK. 

For me the Slate out of the box is a great road bike for broken road surfaces - but not perfect for loose off road riding. 

Definately considering some treaded tyres for off road use.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Lombard said:


> Well, yes, I think most of us would rather have a Synapse if we're staying on pavement. The Slate was designed to be an "everything" bike for riders who do a lot of dirt and gravel roads. I can certainly ride hardpack roads on my Synapse, but I have to slow down to around 10-12 mph. The Slate is designed to blast these roads.


My point was that it wouldn't be good as any everything bike because everything does include pavement. The roads I was on we a mess. They were full of potholes and very rough. For that kind of riding the Synapse felt a lot firmer and I thought just as comfortable. If you are only riding on gravel or hard packed dirt maybe it's different but everything to me has to include paved roads.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I saw the green, 105 equipped version today. I didn't know the price until I flipped the price tag over.... $2980. No way I would spend that for any 105 equipped bike. Love the concept.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

merckxman said:


> I saw the green, 105 equipped version today. I didn't know the price until I flipped the price tag over.... $2980. No way I would spend that for any 105 equipped bike. Love the concept.



Any Cannondale with a Lefty shock doesn't come cheap. It is an excellent shock though.


----------

